
Why is PostgreSQL Terrible? [pdf] - okket
http://thebuild.com/presentations/pgnordic-2018-terrible.pdf
======
smt88
tl;dr It's not. Flagged for being an egregious example of clickbait.

~~~
okket
You did not read the slides. There are real problems with the design of
PostgreSQL, esp. with the modern "many servers" (aka 'cloud') approach to
computing.

Flagged for false accusations.

